

"$1000 to do something awesome": the Toronto Awesome Foundation - gjm11
http://awesometo.wordpress.com/2011/01/20/1000-each-month-for-something-awesome/

======
gjm11
There are similar outfits in Berlin, Boston, London, Los Angeles, Melbourne,
NYC, Ottawa, Providence, San Francisco, and Washington DC. The idea is the
same in each case: 10 people have committed to contributing $100 per month
(maybe it's denominated in pounds or euros in the non-US cities), each month's
money to be given to one project deemed to be awesome.

You can read about some of the things funded by the Awesome Foundation at
<http://awesomefoundation.org/blog/> .

(Why did I link to the Toronto one? One reason only: that's the one I happened
to come across first. I guess SF or NYC would be of direct interest to more HN
readers. The Boston one was first.)

